# hm black dragon x hm black dragon



## nickthenuge (Jan 20, 2013)

got a black dragon pair from ebay they are on the first week of conditioning...i want to eventually add crowntail to the F2 and go for black dragon hmctpk's

here is male








and here is female


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful pair! do a breeding log xD


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Love the pair!


----------



## uglykitty429 (Nov 5, 2013)

Love them.


----------

